# Souplesse de l'alu?



## NéophyteMac (29 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Ibook 12" (ordinateur extraordinaire) mais un peu fragile pour le transport (j'ai peur de rayer sa belle coque en plastique) et qui grince enormement. Alors voila, en train d'acheter un powerbook 15", que pensez vous de sa solidité et de sa resistance esthetique?

J'ai entendu dire que l'alu etait trop souple... et donc tres vulnerable.


----------



## Anabys (29 Septembre 2005)

Je charie mon PB 15" toute la journée depuis un an (rentré/sorti de mon sac une dizaine de fois par jours, utilisation parfois sur les genoux, le sac régulièrement posé par terre, etc...). J'ai quand même une housse pour éviter les rayures, poussières et autres réjouissances. Bilan: l'ordi est impec, il n'a pas bougé. Donc l'alu est relativement solide.


----------



## NéophyteMac (29 Septembre 2005)

OK, Parceque iCreate avait fait un article sur le powerbook 15", precisant en défauts que la coque était trop souple, et que leur modele de test avait d'ailleur été livré avec une bosse...

De même un ami m'a dit que le sien se courbait si on ne le tenait pas comme il faut. 

Mais votre réponse me rassure un peu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Est-ce que l'appareil est plein de grincements qui traduisent un assemblage approximatif comme celui de l'iBook?


----------



## hunjord (29 Septembre 2005)

L'alu est superbe, mais on ne peux plus sensible, le niveau de finition impec sur le PB, par rapport à l'Ibook.
Je pense que l'ibook est moins sensible et déjà bien fini, je pense que mon prochain laptop sera un Ibook, à toi de voir mais il faut être extra pointileux avec son PB, et surtout ne pas le prêter à n'importe qui...


----------



## NéophyteMac (29 Septembre 2005)

Non, je trouve l'ibook trop fragile: des que tu commences à t'en servir, il marque trés vite: empreintes sur la coque blanche et traces sur le plastique du clavier. Le probleme c'est que ces taches partent tres difficilement, donc tu le nettoie peu et passe pour un gros porc ('ahhh, il colle ton ordi") Au final, chaque coup de chiffon humide le raye.

Une fois, un ami a posé ses cles dessus (j'avais pas vu, mais c'est pas une raison) ça a fait une marque profonde dans la coque.

Par contre, c'est vrai que l'ibook est performant, compact, il a pas mal d'autonomie et il est tres beau.

PS: d'ailleur: combien avez vous d'autonomie avec vos pb 15", car l'ibook tiens facilement 6 heures!


----------



## Fondug (29 Septembre 2005)

J'ai eu un ibook 12 pendant 5 mois et à moins de se la jouer shrek, y'a pas trop de soucis. bon, faut faire gaffe, ne pas le poser sur des tables ou des supports un peu trop abrasifs, voire meme une table basse sur laquelle t'as mangé 4 cracottes juste avant...

Pour nettoyer la coque, ben l'eau c'est pas top non plus car ça n'enleve pas le gras, les tites lingettes, c'est parfait.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Non, je trouve l'ibook trop fragile: des que tu commences à t'en servir, il marque trés vite: empreintes sur la coque blanche et traces sur le plastique du clavier. Le probleme c'est que ces taches partent tres difficilement, donc tu le nettoie peu et passe pour un gros porc ('ahhh, il colle ton ordi") Au final, chaque coup de chiffon humide le raye.


 

alors, je suis pas vraiment soigneux avec mes machines... fin disons que je suis pas un maniaque... mais quand de la a ce mon ordi colle... 
tu fais comment ?!? 

perso, j'utilisais un ch'tit chiffon ppour lunette quand je voulais le nettoyer...


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Septembre 2005)

La gomme magique de Monsieur Propre


----------



## NéophyteMac (29 Septembre 2005)

J'avais deja lu ca quelque part la gomme magique, mais impossible de la trouver...

Moi j'utilise de l'ajax vitres, avec un chiffon doux, et je nettoie pas l'écran....


----------



## Fondug (29 Septembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> J'avais deja lu ca quelque part la gomme magique, mais impossible de la trouver...


 
Bah tu devrais en trouver dans tout super ou hyper marché pas trop mal achalandé.


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Septembre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> J'avais deja lu ca quelque part la gomme magique, mais impossible de la trouver...


Carrefour, Auchan, Casino


----------



## vincmyl (29 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'utilise de l'eau et iClean pour l'écran


----------



## jphg (3 Octobre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un Ibook 12" (ordinateur extraordinaire) mais un peu fragile pour le transport (j'ai peur de rayer sa belle coque en plastique) et qui grince enormement. Alors voila, en train d'acheter un powerbook 15", que pensez vous de sa solidité et de sa resistance esthetique?
> 
> J'ai entendu dire que l'alu etait trop souple... et donc tres vulnerable.



Salut

J'ai moi aussi un pb 15".

Acheté lors de la sortie de la gamme (+ ou -), j'ai commis la bêtise de le trimballer à nu dans un sac, sans utiliser une skin ; et je l'ai fait tomber ! (ordi dans mon sac, sac accroché au dos arrondi d'une chaise, boum par terre, hauteur de la chute : environ 50 cm.)

Résultat :
Il est tombé sur un des coins, plus exactement celui de l'alimentation, juste sous celle-ci (par sur le coin de l'écran, mais celui de l'unité centrale/clavier).

À cet endroit, en fait, la coque alu a été déformée, mais ne s'est pas cassée !
Je pense que dans le même cas, un iBook avec coque plastique aurait cédé sous le choc, très grosse fissure ur tout le dessous de la machine, vraisembablement.

L'ordi marche sans problème, le choc et la déformation n'ont eu aucune incidence sur son fonctionnement. Tu peux voir dans l'image la déformation de la coque alu, visible par rapport au petit cerclage plastique gris ; par endroits la coque sort, à d'autres elle rentre. Idem autour de la fiche alimentation (qu'on ne voit pas car fiche rentrée).

J'ai pas fait jouer l'assurance ou la garantie parce que j'avais vraiment besoin de l'ordi, mais bon, pas grave, un peu moins clean , mais il tourne toujours.

C'est pourquoi je recommande si on hésite entre Alu ou plastique de prendre Alu, si la solidité est un critère de choix (il devrait !).

Sinon, je trouve que l'alu est plus lourd que l'iBook, non ? (sur modèle comparable comme les 12")

À propos des rayures ou entretien de la coque : la coque de mon alu est généralement assez sale, because traces de doigts de mains etc. mais nettoyable assez rapidement. Jamais eu de cas de rayures.

voilà !


----------



## NéophyteMac (3 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour les infos,

ça me réconforte dans mon choix.
Pour répondre à ta question, l'Ibook est plus lourd de 100 grammes que le powerbook 12".
Sinon, est-tu satisfait de l'autonomie? Et que penses tu de la finition: si je change, c'est aussi parceque mon ibook grince quand tu poses la main dessus (la partie en plastique avant le clavier...)... Aprés vérification, tous les Ibooks font ça.


----------



## jphg (3 Octobre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les infos,
> 
> ça me réconforte dans mon choix.
> Pour répondre à ta question, l'Ibook est plus lourd de 100 grammes que le powerbook 12".
> Sinon, est-tu satisfait de l'autonomie? Et que penses tu de la finition: si je change, c'est aussi parceque mon ibook grince quand tu poses la main dessus (la partie en plastique avant le clavier...)... Aprés vérification, tous les Ibooks font ça.



en autonomie je suis moyen satisfait :-/

il faut dire que je l'utilise la plupart du temps connecté en permanence à l'alimentation secteur. Ce qui, j'ai entendu dire, ne favorisait pas trop la longévité de la batterie.

Un gars que je connais, qui a un iBook, me dit qu'avec le sien : il regarde un film dans le train le matin pour aller au boulot, puis l'utilise pour la musique en taf (pas en permanence cependant). -> bref : le fait de regarder un film dessus, puis de pouvoir encore faire pas mal de truc dessus ensuite, ça, ça m'a scotché. Pas possible de faire pareil avec le mien. (même si parfois je décharge complètement sa batterie)

Finition : moyen satisfait aussi (ben dis-donc !) sur un truc particulier : capot fermé, la partie écran n'est pas fermement "attachée" au socle : ex : ordi devant toi ouvert, tu le fermes et là, avec ton doigt tu appuies sur le coin du capot/écran à droite et à gauche, ça bouge !! 

qd je l'ai reçu, j'étais vraiment très énervé. mais pareil, pas envie de le revoir s'envoler et de ne pas pouvoir bosser dessus direct.

J'ai lu, fut un temps, qu'à l'origine, il y avait des risques de contact entre les touches et l'écran le pb fermé et, je crois, qu'apple a remédié à ça en "ouvrant" un peu plus...*le... enfin bref tu vois ce que je veux dire (je pense qu'il on relevé le capot/écran au niveau des charnières).

Ce qui fait que la prise en main est un peu bizarre : on ne tient pas un truc "fixe". brr...

En comparaison, le pb 12" se ferme très bien. Si tu regardes le pb (et je crois aussi l'ibook), ouvert, en haut de l'écran à gauche et à droite, il y a deux petits... trucs en gomme (gris) qui se mettent au contact avec le corps du pb une fois fermé. Tout ça maintient bien l'écran contre le corps du pb. Et pas de ça sur la version 15" !!! là j'ai pas compris pourquoi.

À vérifier maintenant sur les pb que tu peux trouver en expo ds les magasins. À l'époque, j'avais vérifié, ils faisaient tous ça !  pas good...

Quoi faire pour remédier au problème : se trouver des petits machins en gomme à coller sur les coins du haut de l'écran : j'en avais trouvé au bhv, des trucs antidérapants, mais trop gros !
sinon, mettre un truc entre l'écran et le clavier, ça aide un peu (soit garder la mousse livrée avec le pb, ouais..., soit acheter un truc genre http://www.acmemade.com/powerbook.html, qui a l'air pas mal mais que j'ai pas testé.)
Et pour la prise en main et la balade, prendre une skin genre LArobe (http://www.be-ez.com/ ouh! que j'aime !)

et pour répondre à la question : pas de problème de grincement !!


----------



## NéophyteMac (3 Octobre 2005)

Pour l'écran, sur mon ibook, j'ai eu pire: le miens (c'est vrai, doté de petites pattes en plastique...) etait... comment dire, tordu, pour imaginer, pose un ibook sur sa tranche (par exmple, du coté ou sortent les prises, et regarde le sur sa face avant, la ou il y'a le bouton pour ouvrir l'écran, ça donne cela:

)[
et ça, c'est frustrant...


----------



## Tox (3 Octobre 2005)

Personnellement, je suis presque certain qu'une coque en matière plastique est beaucoup plus résistante qu'une coque en l'aluminium... Sinon, tous les casques moto seraient en aluminium.  Pour un usage nomade, je crains que le Powerbook demande plus de soins que l'iBook. Bon, de toute manière, je ne suis pas un maniaque des rayures... Nan, un ordinateur portable voit du terrain, c'est sa raison d'être...


----------



## jphg (3 Octobre 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, tous les casques moto seraient en aluminium.  .





ben pour le coup de l'ordi qui tombe, pas sûr ;-)


----------



## Tox (3 Octobre 2005)

Selon son usage, l'alu est un excellent matériel. Mais il faut aussi penser que le traitement de surface de cette matière reste problématique. Brut, il s'oxyde. Laqué, il finit souvent par devenir mat ou opaque (expérience faite avec ma moto). Bêtement peint, la peinture rend souvent l'âme trop rapidement. Reste l'anodisation... De plus, vu l'épaisseur de la coque sur un PB, il est évident que les risques de déformation sont importants... Avec les risques de casse que cela peut entraîner pour les éléments internes. IBM l'a compris depuis longtemps...


----------



## zizou2605 (3 Octobre 2005)

je trouve que la finition du powerbook est 10 fois mieux que celle du ibook. Je viens de passer de IB a PB. c est la difference est enorme en matiere d ecran. Celui du PB est excellent. Je vais faire un bilan avec avantages et inconvenients par rapport aux ibooks.
+:
- super finition, moins de grincements
-plus fin
-excellent clavier
-plus performant
-super ecran lumineux
- son un peu meilleur

-:
- aie l autonomie 3 max contre 5 heures pour le ibook
- airport extreme est un peu faiblard
- prix


----------



## jphg (3 Octobre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> -:
> - aie l autonomie 3 max contre 5 heures pour le ibook



ça se confirme, ouf !


----------



## Tox (3 Octobre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> je trouve que la finition du powerbook est 10 fois mieux que celle du ibook. Je viens de passer de IB a PB. c est la difference est enorme en matiere d ecran. Celui du PB est excellent. Je vais faire un bilan avec avantages et inconvenients par rapport aux ibooks.



Là n'est pas la question... Le PB est une machine plus onéreuse et il est encore heureux qu'il soit mieux fini. 

Par contre, je continue de trouver le choix de l'alu curieux pour une machine nomade. Il existe des matériaux qui se prêtent mieux au petits chocs que peuvent connaître ce type de machine.En matière d'écran, en ce qui concerne le 12", c'est vraiment la loterie pour les dernières générations. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que j'ai mentionné ce lien : http://www.hardware.fr/art/imprimer/589/ , sur le forum.


----------



## vincmyl (3 Octobre 2005)

Ils ont cherché le coté esthétique de la chose mais c'est vrai que la matière des premiers iBook était classe aussi


----------



## NéophyteMac (9 Octobre 2005)

Woaww...

Ben merci les gars, j'ai vraiment eu pas mal de réponses. Pour faire suite à ce qu'on disait sur les pastilles qui empechent l'écran de s'applatir sur le clavier, j'ai remarqué qu'il y'en avait aussi sur les 15 et 17", suelement, elles sont rectangulaires et non rondes.

Bon, mon ressenti au moment ou mon powerbook 15" est en train de s'acheminer lentement vers ma maison est que l'iBook est vraiment un tres bel ordinateur. Mais qu'est ce qu'il grince...

Sinon, c'est vrai que l'autonomie a l'air vraiment moindre.


----------



## vincmyl (9 Octobre 2005)

Oui mais ces pastillent sont beaucoup moins prononcées que sur un iBook


----------



## NéophyteMac (10 Octobre 2005)

Oui,

Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi.

Mais en même temps, ça fait mieux finis...


----------



## vincmyl (10 Octobre 2005)

Oui mais est ce tout aussi efficace


----------



## mickeyclub (11 Octobre 2005)

Pour avoir une id&#233;e de la souplesse de l'alu, regardez ma galerie photos : c'est tr&#232;s souple l'alu ;-) ca absorbe meme une chute de 2 m&#232;tres sur la tranche, prot&#233;g&#233; seulement par un sac a dos eastpack... Je pense que le plastique d'un ibook aurait p&#233;t&#233; avec une telle chute (sur le trottoir).


----------



## jphg (11 Octobre 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir une idée de la souplesse de l'alu, regardez ma galerie photos : c'est très souple l'alu ;-) ca absorbe meme une chute de 2 mètres sur la tranche, protégé seulement par un sac a dos eastpack... Je pense que le plastique d'un ibook aurait pété avec une telle chute (sur le trottoir).



dis-donc, c zen chez toi !!

effectivement, il et bien plié... pas de problème au niveau du lecteur cd-dvd ?


----------



## NéophyteMac (11 Octobre 2005)

Ca c'est vraiment pas de chance.

Maintenant, je ne pense pas qu'une house néopréne eu put y changer quoi que ce soit...


----------



## mickeyclub (11 Octobre 2005)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> dis-donc, c zen chez toi !!
> 
> effectivement, il et bien plié... pas de problème au niveau du lecteur cd-dvd ?




J'ai eu très très peur en l'allumant le lendemain matin de la chute, mais le boing a retenti et tout fonctionne à merveille. Pas de bruits suspects venant du disque dur, et le superdrive fonctionne parfaitement également.

Par ailleurs, oui c'est plutot zen chez moi, sobre


----------



## vincmyl (11 Octobre 2005)

Pour la chute de l'iBook c'est a essayé hihi :love:


----------



## vg93179 (11 Octobre 2005)

Moi aussi, j'ai fait tomb&#233; mon pb 15 pouces (de 1m environ), d'&#224; peine 6 mois... il y a quelques semaines... 
Il est tomb&#233; de tout son poid sur le coin inf&#233;rieur gauche qui s'est enfonc&#233;. Ca a fait saut&#233; la coque sup&#233;rieure &#224; cet endroit. Il a maintenant un pansement de gaffer... 
MAis aucun pb de fonctionnement. En fait, il y a un espace cons&#233;quent entre la coque et les composants du moins sur ce c&#244;t&#233;. Et la d&#233;formation ne casse rien. 
C'est comme pour les appareils photos  : le m&#233;tal est plus absorbant parce qu'il se d&#233;forme, mais en cas de chute tr&#232;s violente, ca atteint les composants int&#233;rieurs.
Le plastique ne se d&#233;forme pas sous le choc  : il casse, sur un choc violent, mais sans forc&#233;ment atteindre les composants. Mais sa moindre absorbtion peut entrainer l'endommagement de certains &#233;lements... et m&#234;me sur des chocs l&#233;gers... 
Bref je suis d&#233;gout&#233;. Parce qu'il est moins beau mon PB. Mais il est sacr&#233;ment solide en fin de compte !


----------



## vincmyl (11 Octobre 2005)

Tu peux pas faire jouer la garantie?


----------



## NéophyteMac (12 Octobre 2005)

On reviens dessus,

Mais je trouve ça vraiment étonnant le choix de l'alu, certainement justifié par des contraintes esthetiques et sa filliation avec le PB Titane.

D'ou ma question: QUELQU'UN ICI A T'IL CASSE UN TITANIUM??? :rateau: pour savoir si l'engin est plus solide?


----------



## vg93179 (12 Octobre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas faire jouer la garantie?




Bah &#233;tant donn&#233; que je me suis pris les pieds dans le fil de l'alim ce quia caus&#233; la chute du PB, faire jouer la garantie me paraitrait pas tr&#232;s honn&#234;te... 

Pendant que j'y pense, la peinture &#224; la base du clavier a tendance &#224; partir un peu...
Y faut dire que j'ai utilis&#233; mon PB de fa&#231;on assez intense depuis son achat. (2 mois sur une &#238;le en nouvelle Cal&#233;donie, avec un taux d'humidit&#233; cons&#233;quent et les embruns marins, puis en vadrouille un peu partout, dans des endroits pas toujours nickel... ) 

Niveau autonomie, pas de soucis. Ca tient bcp moins longtemps qu'un ibook, mais j'ai environ 2h en utilisation intensive. Et plus de 3h en utilisation tranquille.


----------



## NéophyteMac (25 Octobre 2005)

Mon Power book 15" viens d'arriver chez moi. 

Petit retour en arriere: Je l'ai commandé il y'a 25 jours. Il est passé par tous les points cardinaux (normal direz vous pour un ordinateur nomade) avant d'arriver chez moi (enfin plutot chez UPS qui l'avait perdu pendant une semaine, car Apple n'avait pas renseigné mon adresse :mouais. 

J'ouvre le magnifique paquet tant attendu, le charge, l'allume et recupère mes programmes et parametres de mon ancien IBook 12".

Woaw, quel beau clavier lumineux avec cette note blanche ! 

L'ordi marche super, rapide, l'écran est clair, lumineux, beaucoup mieux que l'Ibook.

MAIS VOILA: aprés 3 heures d'utilisation, j'ai le malheur de presser la touche F7 et CELLE CI ME RESTE DANS LES MAINS 

Appel au SAV: il doit repartir, pour etre remplacé par un autre neuf, mais encore trois semaines d'attente!


----------



## jphg (25 Octobre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Mon Power book 15" viens d'arriver chez moi.
> ...
> Appel au SAV: il doit repartir, pour etre remplacé par un autre neuf, mais encore trois semaines d'attente!




:-/

navré.

je comprends la frustration, tout ce si beau packaging réduit à néant par une touche qui se décolle. ça craint, Apple !

tiens ça rime...


----------



## NéophyteMac (25 Octobre 2005)

Apple me déçoit.

(avec ce mot, je vais me faire virer du forum...)


----------



## meldon (25 Octobre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Apple me déçoit.
> 
> (avec ce mot, je vais me faire virer du forum...)



Hou la la tu as pas dû bien lire le forum.


----------



## NéophyteMac (25 Octobre 2005)

Bon,

super nouvelle, je viens d'appeller Apple au sujet du sav de mon 15" et en échange, je vais recevoir le nouveau modèle!!!


----------



## fredrrr (16 Novembre 2005)

Juste une précision pour la matiere
Alu=pas de casse, sujet par contre a la flexion
plastique=en grosse épaisseur pas de flexion mais risque de casse
en gros il est préférable d'avoir quelque chose qui encaisse une légère flexion que qqc qui casse, c'est pour ca que les casques sont concus en "plastique", imagine un peu lors d'un choc violent ce que a quoi ressemblerait ton crane sous un casque en alu complètement enfoncé . J'ai un PB titanium et en ce qui concerne les rayures pas une seule n'ai encore apparue (et il n'est pas tout neuf!)


----------



## NéophyteMac (16 Novembre 2005)

Pour les casques je peux temoigner, j'ai une moto de 1951 et le casque assortis (a l'époque, ils étaient en alu...) et.... J'ai préféré acheter un nouveau casque en plastique.


----------



## Tox (16 Novembre 2005)

fredrrr a dit:
			
		

> Juste une précision pour la matiere
> Alu=pas de casse, sujet par contre a la flexion
> plastique=en grosse épaisseur pas de flexion mais risque de casse
> en gros il est préférable d'avoir quelque chose qui encaisse une légère flexion que qqc qui casse, c'est pour ca que les casques sont concus en "plastique", imagine un peu lors d'un choc violent ce que a quoi ressemblerait ton crane sous un casque en alu complètement enfoncé . J'ai un PB titanium et en ce qui concerne les rayures pas une seule n'ai encore apparue (et il n'est pas tout neuf!)


Peut-on faire un rapprochement entre la matière grise et les composants électroniques ?  Selon la "légère flexion", j'imagine que la carte-mère doit faire une drôle de tête.


----------



## meldon (16 Novembre 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Peut-on faire un rapprochement entre la matière grise et les composants électroniques ?  Selon la "légère flexion", j'imagine que la carte-mère doit faire une drôle de tête.


Je parlerais que pour moi mais mon crâne n'apprécierait pas non plus une "légère" flexion.  (c'est dangereux la moto, surtout à cause des voitures d'ailleurs...)


----------



## NéophyteMac (16 Novembre 2005)

Surtout avec une de 1951: les freins à cette époque restaient un doux reve...


----------



## fredrrr (16 Novembre 2005)

On peut toujours essayer de tordre un pwb ou un ib jusqu'a en casser la carte mère je pense que l'on peut froler la tendinite bien avant . c'etait juste pour dire qu'au niveau résistance de la coque en cas de choc léger il vaut mieux une bosse dans l'alu qu'une fracture du beaux plastique blanc   et en ce qui concerne la moto cela fait aussi bien longtemps que je ne me suis pas fait ni bosse ni fracture .


----------



## NéophyteMac (16 Novembre 2005)

PAr contre, un mai qui avait un power book 15" me disait: fait attention! quand tu le prends par un seul de ses cotés, on a deja vu des powerbooks se cintrer sous leur propre poids!


Maintenant que j'en ai un, cela me semble plus risible que serieux, mais quelqu'un a t'il un temoignage sur le sujet à faire partager???


----------



## fredrrr (16 Novembre 2005)

Oui oui.... moi j'ai fait un noeud avec et en plus maintenant je fais joujou avec dans mon bain et il fais coin coin...
:love: 
Celui qui a dit ca pourrait croire bien des choses...
En fait c'est du super matos qui donne bien des envies a des amis de chez Bill.


----------



## Tox (16 Novembre 2005)

fredrrr a dit:
			
		

> On peut toujours essayer de tordre un pwb ou un ib jusqu'a en casser la carte mère je pense que l'on peut froler la tendinite bien avant . c'etait juste pour dire qu'au niveau résistance de la coque en cas de choc léger il vaut mieux une bosse dans l'alu qu'une fracture du beaux plastique blanc  et en ce qui concerne la moto cela fait aussi bien longtemps que je ne me suis pas fait ni bosse ni fracture .


J'avais bien compris, mais une bosse peut signifier bien des dégâts sur les composants (ne serait-ce que par frottement). En ce qui concerne la "fracture" de la coque, si cela devait arriver, je pense que c'est un matériau que l'on peut coller de différentes manières. L'alu reste à mon avis un choix étrange...


----------



## NéophyteMac (17 Novembre 2005)

De toute façon, un portable ne me semble pas fait pour tomber...
Moi, en un an , j'ai jamais laissé tomber mon IBook... 5sauf peut être une fois coincé dans une porte de train...)


----------



## fredrrr (17 Novembre 2005)

De toute facon au prix du bébé cette derniere réflexion me semble bien évidente, laisser tomber la bète serait un bien grand malheur, ou bien comme dans un autre thème laisser tomber de la bière dessus . Allez les gens faites bien attention a votre mac car de toute facon bosse et féllures traduirons a coup sur a mon humble avis des dégats potentielements irréversibles ...


----------

